# L330 trouble



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't know when L330 was downloaded, but I have had to reboot, both power cord and power button many time in the past 3 days. Also no OTA guide. The previous software version was very stable. Anyone else experiencing problems or do I have dying 921.


----------



## willyryu (Mar 20, 2006)

Same problems with mine. Also, when doing an OTA scan some of the sub channels will not show up and editing the OTA list (removing unwanted channels) will cause the 921 to do a soft reboot.


----------



## jdauler (Aug 12, 2002)

Last Thursday I returned home at 10 pm and saw that no recording was taking place. I looked into it and saw that both Survivor and American Idol had not taped and Shark was also not taping even though it had the red ball on the guide. Last night I got home at 9:30 and saw that both 24 and Heroes had not taped! URRGH!!! I tried to tape the end of them but it would only allow one program to tape, and while it was taping would not allow anything else to be done. (A message came up that I would need to go to live mode to do anything including changing channels, watch a prerecorded program, or even turn it off) Something is seriously wrong here!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was simple Daylight Saving Time patch.


----------



## jdauler (Aug 12, 2002)

P Smith said:


> It was simple Daylight Saving Time patch.


. . . that did oh so much more!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

SteveB said:


> I don't know when L330 was downloaded, but I have had to reboot, both power cord and power button many time in the past 3 days. Also no OTA guide. The previous software version was very stable. Anyone else experiencing problems or do I have dying 921.


Do you subscribe to locals via E*? If not the "free" guide is history with L330.
I'm in the same boat.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

Michael P said:


> Do you subscribe to locals via E*? If not the "free" guide is history with L330.
> I'm in the same boat.


No, I hopefully thought they had come to their senses, providing local guide like cable companies and Direct TV, especially since I subscribe to the "Everything package".
Since I last wrote the 921 has rebooted at least 4 times on its own, froze up 3 times and crashed while trying to record a pay per view movie. Didn't get it all.

L330 is more than daylight savings fix. Daylight savings doesn't affect your local guide and cause crashes continually.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

DST does affect you guide, as a whole. As for the "free" guide data, we were getting the OTA guide courtesy of Home Shopping Club's ch 84 mirror. Prior to L330 anything mapping to the sub-100 channel range turned on the OTA guide data.

E* come to their senses? Give me a break!

I only wish that E* would sell access to the OTA guide as part of the DVR fee, since w/o the guide data it's harder (but not impossible) to record OTA programs. The people who get screwed the most are the few who live in DMA's not carried LIL - they cannot subscribe (unless they lie about their service address). They may be able to receive OTA statons where guide data is available - if only there was a way to get it turned on. 

The "bean counters" at E* are the ones who have given Charlie the "cheepo" moniker by coming up with this stupid rule. What good is a DVR without guide data.

And while I'm in rant mode about the guide data - there are some errors in that guide data, especially with PBS stations. Who wants to buy LIL's just to get giude data when:

1.) the SD LIL signals are overcompressed
2.) the guide data for subchannels don't map to the correct subchannel (the PBS issue)
3.) Subchannels appear only in the EPG - the Browse-banner still has "no info" - the info only appears when you are in the EPG - not when you are actually viewing the sub-channel. 

???


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

I have had to reboot twice the last two times I tried to use the 921, both after L330.

Maybe it was just a DST fix - but it's more than coincidental that folks have suddenly started having problems after this new release.

Cheers,
-Keith


----------

